# Compilation of aesthetic lower thirds with masseter hypertrophy



## Deleted member 12303 (Mar 22, 2021)




----------



## SharkTales (Mar 22, 2021)

Dude with angel halo is just bloated


----------



## Deleted member 12303 (Mar 22, 2021)

SharkTales said:


> Dude with angel halo is just bloated


If you dont know about saint mike mew just lol


----------



## gamma (Mar 22, 2021)

That's good bones not masseter hypertrophy


----------



## SharkTales (Mar 22, 2021)

Boneless Weirdo said:


> If you dont know about saint mike mew just lol


Why should I care? He is recessed alien head


----------



## Deleted member 12303 (Mar 22, 2021)

*Another example his other features are ugly but he has a good lower third*


----------



## Deleted member 5185 (Mar 22, 2021)

bones


----------



## indianoutlaw (Mar 22, 2021)




----------



## Deleted member 12303 (Mar 22, 2021)

indianoutlaw said:


> View attachment 1056165
> View attachment 1056170
> View attachment 1056172


Need thick neck for super masc face


----------



## Deleted member 13213 (Mar 22, 2021)

Mike Mew looking like shit even though he has a literal halo, JFL


----------



## Deleted member 12303 (Mar 22, 2021)

Sacrifice4Tomorro said:


> Mike Mew looking like shit even though he has a literal halo, JFL


He doesnt look that good because he is a zygoless dog but still he would look worse with small masseters


----------



## Deleted member 13213 (Mar 22, 2021)

but yeah, chewing mastic gum and training neck is mandatory for looks


----------



## 6485b025t (Mar 22, 2021)

Boneless Weirdo said:


>


Imagine looking like this man... it's over


----------



## Lux (Mar 22, 2021)




----------



## itorroella9 (Mar 22, 2021)

"just chew bro"


----------



## Deleted member 12303 (Mar 22, 2021)

Xen said:


> View attachment 1056184
> View attachment 1056189
> View attachment 1056190
> View attachment 1056191


Why did you put elias de poot?


----------



## Momstouch (Mar 22, 2021)

They look good even with poor masseter. Masseter is the most coping incels do


----------



## Deleted member 12303 (Mar 22, 2021)

itorroella9 said:


> "just chew bro"
> View attachment 1056192







*Just use acne cream bro!!!

Just dont go overboard is the real thing*


----------



## Lux (Mar 22, 2021)

Boneless Weirdo said:


> Why did you put elias de poot?


good lower third imo


----------



## Deleted member 12303 (Mar 22, 2021)

Xen said:


> good lower third imo


yeah but barley any masseters


----------



## itorroella9 (Mar 22, 2021)

Boneless Weirdo said:


> *Just dont go overboard is the real thing*


that's the point jfl, youre assuming everyone here is a masseterlet, but on some people (including me) slight chewing would look too much


----------



## Deleted member 12303 (Mar 22, 2021)

Momstouch said:


> They look good even with poor masseter. Masseter is the most coping incels do










Trying coping your way out of this


----------



## Deleted member 12303 (Mar 22, 2021)

itorroella9 said:


> that's the point jfl, youre assuming everyone here is a masseterlet, but on some people (including me) slight chewing would look too much


Many narrow jawlets here


----------



## volcelfatcel (Mar 22, 2021)

abmonger said:


> Imagine looking like this man... it's over


He is in his 40s and still looks insane. His genetics are next level


----------



## MadVisionary (Mar 22, 2021)




----------



## Deleted member 12303 (Mar 22, 2021)

volcelfatcel said:


> He is in his 40s and still looks insane. His genetics are next level


They will call me ethnic salmerhalder


----------



## Deleted member 10185 (Mar 22, 2021)

Boneless Weirdo said:


> Trying coping your way out of this



This is more realistic


----------



## Deleted member 10185 (Mar 22, 2021)

masseter is big halo..​


----------



## RecessedPrettyboy (Mar 22, 2021)

gamma said:


> That's good bones not masseter hypertrophy


Nah the bone gets wider and lower as the muscle gets bigger
Its just the mechanism of the jaw to withstand chewing forces.
That is the lower part of the masseter getting hypertrophyed. Everyone with an angular jaw has a degree of lower masseter hypertrophy. You simply cannot have an angular jaw without the lower masseter


----------



## gamma (Mar 22, 2021)

RecessedPrettyboy said:


> Nah the bone gets wider and lower as the muscle gets bigger
> Its just the mechanism of the jaw to withstand chewing forces.
> That is the lower part of the masseter getting hypertrophying. Everyone with an angular jaw has a degree of lower masseter hypertrophy. You simply cannot have an angular jaw without the lower masseter


I can chew all the day but I'll never have a jaw like those 
Why? It's their jaw that is better than mine


----------



## RecessedPrettyboy (Mar 22, 2021)

gamma said:


> I can chew all the day but I'll never have a jaw like those
> Why? It's their jaw that is better than mine


Then theres something wrong. You are prob not activating the lower masseters enough, or not chewing enough. Or using more your temples to chew. You can just use EMS on the lower masseters too while chewing lol, that will speed it up wven more. Literally everyone can hyperteophy the masseters.
It will take months for it to look angular tho

Fact is you cannot have an angular jaw without some degree of *lower* masseter hypertrophy


----------



## gamma (Mar 22, 2021)

RecessedPrettyboy said:


> Then theres something wrong. You are prob not activating the lower masseters enough, or not chewing enough. Or using more your temples to chew. You can just use EMS on the lower masseters too while chewing lol, that will speed it up wven more. Literally everyone can hyperteophy the masseters.
> It will take months for it to look angular tho
> 
> Fact is you cannot have an angular jaw without some degree of *lower* masseter hypertrophy


Link me something where I can learn the right way to chew


----------



## R@m@ (Mar 22, 2021)

someone is pointing a gun at him


----------



## RecessedPrettyboy (Mar 22, 2021)

gamma said:


> Link me something where I can learn the right way to chew


There is no thread I havent made one yet
Just search masseters by my username with the search bar. I have talked about it quite a lot.


----------



## RecessedPrettyboy (Mar 22, 2021)

itorroella9 said:


> "just chew bro"
> View attachment 1056192


Bruxism


----------



## SubhumanCurrycel (Mar 23, 2021)

I have good lower third but shit face


----------



## Deleted member 12303 (Mar 23, 2021)

SubhumanCurrycel said:


> I have good lower third but shit face


Everything matters


----------



## SubhumanCurrycel (Mar 23, 2021)

Boneless Weirdo said:


> Everything matters


But hair is still most important


----------



## Agendum (Mar 23, 2021)

MadVisionary said:


> View attachment 1056202


Imagine trying to uppercut this guy...


----------

